# [ Error Code -61 ] ?????????



## DICKSTER (Jan 11, 2008)

APPLE G4-LEOPARD 10.5.1 SYS. Can't delete anything from ext. hd 160g. or int. extra hd. 40 gig., using either drag to trash or using menu bar to delete. get info for ea. shows they are locked and i can't get them unlocked. i can delete & or drag to trash from main hd. no problem.
  this mess. comes up each time--- Sorry, the operation could not be completed because  an unexpected error occured. [ error code -61 ]
anyone know of cure ????
Dickster--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 11, 2008)

Have you repaired permissions with Disk Utility?

Have you booted from your Leopard Install DVD and repaired the disk with Disk Utility?


----------



## DICKSTER (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes---all Permissions Repaired-even Ran Tech Tool Pro


----------



## elle007 (Jul 8, 2008)

I have the same problem as dickster...I am disk utility and I cannot click on disk permissions (blanked out). can somebody Please Please Please help me! I want to start using this HD, but I cant delete anythign from it. I previously used it on a PC.(I am new to mac)


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 8, 2008)

How is that external disk formatted?


----------



## csill017 (Nov 16, 2009)

if you are getting the error -61 code from the files then chances are some or all of the files, including the main folder itself, are locked. 

to fix the problem is relatively simple, if you have a mouse and are able to right click or just get to the info of the folder/file and there is a check box at the lower end of the "General" part of the information.  this has two clickable boxes, one says "Shared Folder" and the other says "Locked."  deselect the "Locked" option and select the "Shared Folder" option to all folders and files with a lock and you can delete anything that once had the error -61.


----------



## uaeluor1949 (Jun 9, 2010)

neither box was checked the files are not locked but I still receive the error 61 message


----------



## uaeluor1949 (Jun 9, 2010)

Sorry. I didn't look to see that these files are in my backup.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 9, 2010)

Giaguara said:


> How is that external disk formatted?



This is an important piece of information in troubleshooting the problem.  Please answer it.


----------



## uaeluor1949 (Jun 9, 2010)

Mac OS extended, I hope this helps.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 9, 2010)

Who's the owner of those files? Does changing the ownership work?
If it does, own or chown the files, then delete.


----------

